# finger-wagging



## mariente

Hola, esta palabra no tengo ni idea que quiere decir: cómo puedo traducir al español: The reason goes beyond Clinton's more *colorful* *finger-wagging *and sex with an intern

La razón va más alla de escandalo sexual con una interna?? Help please!!


----------



## jacinta

I need to hear more context to make sense.
Tendría que tener más contexto para traducirlo.


----------



## mariente

El texto viene así
 "The president lied in Buffalo, just as surely as Bill Clinton lied when he said: "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Ms. Lewinsky." Of course, Bush's Buffalo lie got a tiny fraction of the airplay of Clinton's Lewinsky lie.
The reason goes beyond Clinton's more colorful finger-wagging and sex with an intern. For four and a half years, Bush has politicized 9/11. His political motto has been "The only thing we have to use is fear itself."


----------



## jacinta

No puedo decirle qué significa la frase.  En general, *finger-wagging* es desaprobar, rechazar a alguien, pero _colorful?_  ¿Otra persona tiene idea?


----------



## mariente

que tal: más alla de la más colorida desaprobación 
y sexo de Clinton con una interna?


----------



## oriental

mariente said:


> Hola, esta palabra no tengo ni idea que quiere decir: cómo puedo traducir al español: The reason goes beyond Clinton's more *colorful* *finger-wagging *and sex with an intern
> 
> La razón va más alla de escandalo sexual con una interna?? Help please!!


*wag:*


English definition | in French | in Italian
conjugator | in context | images
From the Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe:

*wag* [wæg] 
I_verbo transitivo_ menear
    II_vi (el rabo)_ menearse: *the dog's tail was wagging,* el perro meneaba el rabo


*Forum discussions with the word(s) 'wag' in the title:*

wag the finger

Hola mariente, hubo un hilo en que se preguntó algo aplicable


----------



## M.mac

A picture of Bill Clinton wagging his finger


----------



## mariente

El tema es cómo hago para ponerlo con more colorful


----------



## oriental

mariente said:


> El texto viene así
> "The president lied in Buffalo, just as surely as Bill Clinton lied when he said: "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Ms. Lewinsky." Of course, Bush's Buffalo lie got a tiny fraction of the airplay of Clinton's Lewinsky lie.
> The reason goes beyond Clinton's more colorful finger-wagging and sex with an intern. For four and a half years, Bush has politicized 9/11. His political motto has been "The only thing we have to use is fear itself."


 
Y la razón va más allá de los muy coloridos movimientos de su dedito o del sexo que tuvo con una becaria. Por cuatro años y medio....


----------



## mariente

Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh! que zarpado!! pero sí aparentemente es eso, espero mas opiniones pero creo que es eso. Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## M.mac

I don't know how you would translate that into Spanish, but I'm not convinced we've got to the bottom of what it means in English. Usually *finger-wagging* signals _desaprobación,_ but as you can see in the picture it seems to be a characteristic mannerism that Clinton used to emphasise his point when speaking. *Colourful* means something like _interesting _in this case_._


----------



## M.mac

No había visto lo que puso oriental y me gusta mucho...


----------



## Big Papi

No sé si esto ayudará:

"Finger-wagging" sugiere una amonestación, como si fuera dirigida a un niño.  "You know you're not supposed to be eating cookies before dinner!" - dicho con el dedo moviéndose de lado a lado - "wagging".  Bueno, es un costumbre anticuado ya, pero....

Si recordamos la historia, Clinton negó la relación con Lewinsky en una conferencia de prensa apuntando al periodista que le preguntó acerca de ella y respondió con alguna rabia.  "I did NOT have sex with that woman, Monica Lewinsky".  

Creo que es posible que este caso se trate de la mentira de Clinton fue entregada con más enfado, más audacia, que la de Bush.  

Pero ¿qué sé yo?  

Espero que sirva.
BP


----------



## mariente

Por ahora me voy quedando con lo de oriental 
 Creo que dada la frase, es bastante grafica y expresa el sentido de la frase


----------



## ulrika

colorful también puede querer decir "subido de tono". tal vez es eso.


----------



## mariente

Y como lo traducirias, que otra opcion a la de oriental se te ocurre?? gracias!


----------



## ulrika

mariente said:


> El texto viene así
> "The president lied in Buffalo, just as surely as Bill Clinton lied when he said: "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Ms. Lewinsky." Of course, Bush's Buffalo lie got a tiny fraction of the airplay of Clinton's Lewinsky lie.
> The reason goes beyond Clinton's more colorful finger-wagging and sex with an intern. For four and a half years, Bush has politicized 9/11. His political motto has been "The only thing we have to use is fear itself."


 
*La razón va más allá de la gesticulación provocadora del presidente Clinton o de sus relaciones sexuales con una becaria. Cuatro años más tarde, Bush...*

(I think it is better to leave out the negative aspect of the "finger wagging" expression, the fact that it is usually reprobatory, because i think that in this case the more important issue is the sexual connotations or allusions of the phrase, so i go with that. unfortunately, in Spanish, going with both would sound really forced. So I made my choice. Hope it works for you! )


----------



## mariente

Me parece que la de oriental apunta más a la idea, ¿o me parece a mí? igual te lo agradezco


----------



## ulrika

vale, pero lo de "tener sexo" me parece un anglicismo. tal vez debas recomponer esa parte de la frase.


----------



## mariente

Tener sexo un anglicismo???


----------



## ulrika

sí, "tener sexo" un anglicismo.
en español, sexo no quiere decir relación sexual. tener sexo viene de "have sex". busca la definición de la palabra "sexo" en la DRAE para que veas.


----------



## Soy Yo

Normalmente "finger wagging" (la frase) indica "desaprobación"... es como decir "tsk tsk" con el dedo....

Pero en este caso no creo que necesariamente indique desaprobación. El Presidente Clinton tiene la costumbre de usar las manos cuando habla y cuando trata de ponerle énfasis a una idea gesticula con el dedo índice. Es una manera de "hablar más fuerte". Mi suegro (también de Arkansas) tiene el mismo hábito de apuntar? así con su índice....

Recientemente hemos visto su "finger wagging" en la entrevista con No-recuerdo-quién del Canal FoxNews....cuando le acusó al entrevistador de haberle preparado una trampa.


----------



## mariente

No sé, es muy comun decir tener sexo.
A mi me parece algo ironico, por eso adhiero a lo de oriental, necesitaria saber mas opiniones de nativos, ahora me hacen dudar. Explíquenme por favor que entienden por eso en ingles.


----------



## ulrika

Es como lo explica Soy Yo.


----------



## Soy Yo

to have sex en inglés (AE) es tener relaciones sexuales.

I'm not sure how we would say "everyone has gender".... Maybe that's it.  But I would never say "What gender does your baby have?" rather I'd say something like "(Of) what sex *is* your baby?"


----------



## mariente

No no, sex es sexo, y y gender es female or male en inglés y to have sex es tener sexo= tener relaciones sexuales. 

Pero me quedé pensando en que, si gesticula entonces sí puede ser :
La razón va más allá de los movimientos muy subidos de tono de sus gesticulaciones o del sexo que tuvo con una becaria. 

Qué opinan?


----------



## mariente

Saben? creo que quiere decir esto, es que encontré frases parecidas.
 "La razón va más allá de la más grande desaprobación y el sexo (que tuvo) con una becaria"
Que opinan


----------



## Soy Yo

mariente said:


> No sé, es muy comun decir tener sexo.
> A mi me parece algo ironico, por eso adhiero a lo de oriental, necesitaria saber mas opiniones de nativos, ahora me hacen dudar. Explíquenme por favor que entienden por eso en ingles.


 
¿Qué es lo de oriental?


----------



## Natividad Martinez-Lazaro

Eso nunca se decía en español. En mi juventud el slogan era "Make love don't war". Los jóvenes decíamos hacer el amor. Como los franceses que lo decían muchos años antes "faire l'amour". En tiempos de la juventud de mi madre (años 30-40) hacer el amor era cortejar a una chica, es decir hablar con ella, decirle cosas bonita y tiernas.
Yo ahora no sé que decir. Hacer el amor resulta muy anticuado. En la televisión y los anuncios del Ministerio de Sanidad dicen practicar sexo, resulta horriblemente forzado y parece una mala traducción. En una conversación con amigos se puede decir "follar", pero nunca a personas mayores o en conversaciones formales. ¿Qué le diría a un médico? Seguramente tener relaciones sexuales.
La pregunta incontestable era ¿Cual es el sexo de los ángeles?
La palabra género sólo se usaba en gramática, género masculino, femenino y neutro. Mientras que hombres y animales eran del sexo masculino o femenino.
Tener sexo es indudablemente un anglicismo, por ahora. Si muchos hispanohablantes lo dicen dejará de serlo y se convertirá en una expresión española.


----------



## mariente

Añ final puse:
"La razón va más allá de las gesticulaciones subidas de tono y del sexo con una becaria"


----------



## ulrika

Yo pienso que en el contexto de un ensayo o un artículo, lo más correcto es decir "relaciones sexuales". Es una expresión adecuada y gramaticalmente correcta. 

También se puede decir "acostarse con alguien", "tener relaciones íntimas", etc., además de "hacer el amor". Eso  de manera más formal. En situaciones coloquiales o amistosas, se puede decir de mil maneras. 

El otro día ví una película doblada en Miami en un canal hispano de televisión por cable en la que un tipo le decía a otro por teléfono que "estaba teniendo sexo con una mujer blanca". No conozco a nadie que diría semejante cosa en una situación equivalente. Es como cuando en las series americanas que ponen en la tele en España la gente se persigue diciendo "Voy a matarte, maldito". A veces me pregunto si las personas que traducen los doblajes han leído algún libro en su vida o si viven en un universo paralelo donde la gente habla de esta forma tan extraña.


----------



## mariente

Pero si la frase dice The reason goes beyond Clinton's more colorful finger-wagging and sex with an intern 
mejor pongo:  "La razón va más allá de las gesticulaciones subidas de tono y del sexo con una becaria" no te parece? y me evito el problema


----------



## mariente

Gente así me queda la frase final, a ver que opinan, previo paso por el foro en ingles claro.
 "La razón va más allá de las más coloridas gesticulaciones y del sexo con una becaria. Por cuatro años y medio, Bush ha politizado el 11/9"
Dudo si poner el más creo que mejor no, que piensan


----------



## oriental

mariente said:


> Gente así me queda la frase final, a ver que opinan, previo paso por el foro en ingles claro.
> "La razón va más allá de las más coloridas gesticulaciones y del sexo con una becaria. Por cuatro años y medio, Bush ha politizado el 11/9"
> Dudo si poner el más creo que mejor no, que piensan


 
"La razón va más allá de las más coloridas gesticulaciones y del sexo (que haya tenido) con una becaria. Por cuatro años y medio, Bush ha politizado el 11/9"

"La razón va más allá de las más coloridas gesticulaciones y o del sexo (habido) con una becaria. Por cuatro años y medio, Bush ha politizado el 11/9"

"tener sexo" me parece un anglicismo
Tener sexo un anglicismo???
to have sex en inglés (AE) es tener relaciones sexuales.
Only one question: (To have or To do) a "fellatio" is or is not "to have sex" ?
Saludos
PD tenès razòn, sacà el segundo màs.


----------



## mariente

Gracias, pero o no puede ser ya que la frase dice and


----------



## e.ma

Para mí "tener sexo" significa ser un ser sexuado. Los ángeles, por ejemplo, no tienen sexo, o sea que no son de un sexo ni de otro, con lo cual se supone que ni hacen el amor ni se entretienen en práctica sexual ninguna.

"Colorful" aquí lo traduciría por "llamativo". Parece que la cuestión es que los aspavientos y el sexo hicieron que la mentira de Clinton resultara más visible que la de Bush.


----------



## Capitán Trueno

Siete años depués, de acuerdo. Pero vale la pena aclararlo. Por supuesto que "tener sexo" es un anglicismo (cada vez más difundido, lamentablemente). Sexo tiene todo el mundo, sea masculino o femenino. Lo que se quiere decir es: tener relaciones sexuales.


----------

